# Career Transition Workshops



## Ebo (20 Oct 2015)

Good day all,
I received my 3B release message 2 weeks ago and tomorrow I am attending the transition workshop. Things like this (and uniforms) trigger a lot of anxiety etc... in me, and nightmares last night. 
Could someone who has been to this fill me in on what's discussed, who presents and from what org etc.. I'm sorry to be so picky, I  just need to know what to expect and who will be there.
I'm going anyways, the PSO said I could leave if it's too much etc...
I have tried to call and email my PSO and Case Manager for a week with no answer, she was supposed to fill me in. Frustrating.
Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Teager (20 Oct 2015)

You may want to check this group out once fully released. They do help a lot for those in similar situations as yours.

All the best.

https://vtncanada.org


----------



## Loachman (20 Oct 2015)

The one here in Kingston a year ago, and the one to which I am going early next month, is a small group of about fifteen people. Dress is business casual. There are briefings on resume-writing, interviews (including mock interviews for practice), and other such job-hunting skills and tips. They are run by the BPSO. You should have been sent joining instructions.


----------



## Ebo (21 Oct 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I found out you have to register ahead of time, so I didn't go. I will catch the next one.

Thanks Teager, I appreciate your suggestion, but I never served overseas. Some of us fought different battles right here in Canada.


----------



## Teager (21 Oct 2015)

I don't think it matters if you served oversease or not. I'd still contact them if it's something that interests you.


----------



## mariomike (31 Oct 2015)

From the original post,


> I received my 3B release message 2 weeks ago and tomorrow I am attending the transition workshop. Things like this (and uniforms) trigger a lot of anxiety etc... in me, and nightmares last night.



How limiting is a stress related claim ( if one has been made ) to transition into certain careers? Emergency services in particular. 

Reason I ask is, I was looking at the Health Questionnaire of my former employer. It must be completed and signed by the applicant's primary physician. The applicant must sign a release .

On page 11 it says, "The applicant is being considered for a position at Toronto Paramedic Services, where performance in a high-stress setting is part of the workplace. Do you have any concern's regarding the applicant's abilities, judgement or mental competence, particularly in view of the potential workplace?" 

That is the only employer I am familiar with. Not sure if Police and Fire ask the same question?


----------



## Ebo (24 Nov 2015)

idk, but maybe it would be best if you limited your stress claim as related to military only. The military stress is very different than a civilian stress and I would make sure this is pointed out. Like anything, do your research and find examples.


----------



## Ebo (24 Nov 2015)

Teager said:
			
		

> You may want to check this group out once fully released. They do help a lot for those in similar situations as yours.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> https://vtncanada.org



Thanks Teager, I did call them, they are really great and do really great work and I am now on their wait list. Thanks Bud!


----------

